# What do the Insurance Companies say about a wood boiler inside your house??????



## Frozen Canuck (Jan 18, 2010)

This is one of the things I needed to check into as part of the process of deciding which gaser to buy. Here is what I found out. The ins co (here) really does not want to see one of these in the basement of my home. They view them as having a fuel source that would be difficult if not impossible to control in the event of a failure of the unit. IE: uncontrolled combustion. The way it was explained to me; the ins cos have gotten very used to fossil fuel risks, oil, gas, propane & they are very hesitant at best to return to any type of solid fuel combustion, wood & coal in houses. They see solid fuel boilers as needing to store their fuel in the firebox & then combust it, vs fossil fuel boilers that bring in their fuel from "outside the home" on an as needed basis. Best quote our agent could get for us was a 25% increase. He also let us know that most of the companies would want a rider on the policy re: the wood fired boiler. Now keep in mind we have had a 30+ year relationship with this agent & have always found his prices competitive & his service top notch. The ins cos are more comfortable if we move the boiler outside the home ( I guess they have gotten used to OWBs). Another thing presented to us was a further rider on the policy about storing wood in the home. None of these ins cos want any wood in the home, we were told that if we store gasoline for example in the garage then insurance is invalid on that building, same goes for storing wood in the house as they see it as the same thing (a fuel source). Just wondering what those of who have one in your house have experienced. This is a real big deal for us as we wont go without insurance, & this may just force us to put whatever boiler in an outbuilding. Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 18, 2010)

My insurance agent simply came and took a few pictures. Said everything looked nice and I obviously knew more about clearances and such than she did. 
There's a $5 rider on my policy for having a wood burning appliance in the home.


----------



## Chris S (Jan 18, 2010)

How much does that 25 % amount to ?  Is it a deal breaker?
I have mine in a detached structure, with some wood stored in the same room. ( I'm also sprinklered).  Nonetheless, a total loss of that building would be peanuts compared to a house fire.  That doesn't help you,  not everybody has the option/ ability to build as I did.
25%  added to my insurance is nothing compared to what I'm not giving the oil company.  Not to mention I change into shorts when I get home from work.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Jan 18, 2010)

Chris S said:
			
		

> How much does that 25 % amount to ?  Is it a deal breaker?
> I have mine in a detached structure, with some wood stored in the same room. ( I'm also sprinklered).  Nonetheless, a total loss of that building would be peanuts compared to a house fire.  That doesn't help you,  not everybody has the option/ ability to build as I did.
> 25%  added to my insurance is nothing compared to what I'm not giving the oil company.  Not to mention I change into shorts when I get home from work.




For us 25% is an additional $350 per year. Agree that would be cheaper than oil, we use nat gas as fossil fuel here. IF I take it forward say 20 years that $350 is going to multiply to $7000. Looked at another way the ins co will pay for the outbuilding in 20 years of money saved on premiums. What was more concerning were the riders & disclaimers that could have made the whole policy worthless in the event of a boiler related or wood stored inside related fire.


----------



## Chris S (Jan 18, 2010)

I like your logic-  7000 over time.  If you bought a boiler and all of  the accessories like you bought a car...  It's only another $___ / month to do it right.  We need to think this way.... in this instance.  I won't buy a vehicle with that logic,  I look at bottom line.
I can't look 20 yrs out either- I 've never lived anywhere that long.  If I sell my home, what are the chances of the buyer having my same passion ( read sickness)


----------



## Bricks (Jan 19, 2010)

Our EKO 40 sits out in our old milk house, but if we had it in the house it was $50 a year more on our insurance. Here there is a big differnce from insurance company to another when it comes to premmiums and what they will cover and what they won`t. We chamged our farm insurance after 15 years same company and saved over $1100 a year same with our car insurance. Just because one has done bussiness with a company for many years does not mean your getting the best deal. Most agents dont carry all insurance companies.


----------



## Dave T (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Chris good to see you still lurkin around here..  All ins comps are different in the way they look at your property and its value..My company said follow codes and have legit inspections for electrical and code enforcer and upon the compleations and signatures of that documentation  im free to fire it up ...   Dave


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Jan 19, 2010)

Agreed you have much different insurance regulations etc, south of 49. Wow $1100 savings, your premiums must be large indeed.


----------



## Tony H (Jan 19, 2010)

I never considered putting it in the basement so I never checked , in fact I don't even know if the agent knows I have one out in the shed behind the garage.
Since I had to take wood out of mine a couple weeks ago when a hinge broke on the loading door I sure am glad it was out in the shed I had a real risk of a fire, probably would have been able to take care of it with an extinguisher but it sure would have been scary.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 19, 2010)

I had a trying time with the ins co. Wasn't happy until i reclassified my unattached garage a wood storage facility. But for the heck i asked about putting the unit in my basement, no problem they said. Never talked price, but they had more of a problem putting next door, than putting it in the basement of my house. Makes me wonder. Good luck, if possible shop around for another ins co. Your present co might rethink it, once they find out you're looking around.


----------



## WoodNotOil (Jan 19, 2010)

I called my insurance company when I put mine in and the agent said since it was a heating appliance in the basement that it was fine and I didn't need anything more.  They do however charge more for wood stoves.  A strange distinction, but it works for me!


----------



## timberr (Jan 19, 2010)

My experiance was the same as above, since I already had the wood stove I saw no increase.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 19, 2010)

Tony H said:
			
		

> I never considered putting it in the basement so I never checked , in fact I don't even know if the agent knows I have one out in the shed behind the garage.



ditto


----------



## Scott from Canada (Jan 19, 2010)

My current insurance company would insure my new Garn sitting on my trailer outside my shop. They told my rep. that they would not be insurring it or my shop, or any other biulding within 50' of my shop if I installed it in the shop. This is after supplying them with the CSA# and stating that it is approved as an indoor appliance. So my insur. rep. is now searching out for a company that will cover me installing my unit in the shop. So you have the right idea by searching this out before hand. I don't really get it . I have a wood stove in the house, which we pay I believe a 15% premium for but curtiantly wasn't denied out right. Reading many posts here and on Garn sight though, I personally would not be installing it in the house even if they would insure me. I figure I want to keep all the wood fuel and mess out in and near the shop. When I get my system up and runnig(no time soon) we will hopefully not be using the wood stove much either, just in emergecies.Just my option.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Jan 19, 2010)

Scott from Canada said:
			
		

> My current insurance company would insure my new Garn sitting on my trailer outside my shop. They told my rep. that they would not be insurring it or my shop, or any other biulding within 50' of my shop if I installed it in the shop. This is after supplying them with the CSA# and stating that it is approved as an indoor appliance. So my insur. rep. is now searching out for a company that will cover me installing my unit in the shop. So you have the right idea by searching this out before hand. I don't really get it . I have a wood stove in the house, which we pay I believe a 15% premium for but curtiantly wasn't denied out right. Reading many posts here and on Garn sight though, I personally would not be installing it in the house even if they would insure me. I figure I want to keep all the wood fuel and mess out in and near the shop. When I get my system up and runnig(no time soon) we will hopefully not be using the wood stove much either, just in emergecies.Just my option.




Same here on all counts Scott. Not within 50' of the house. Building it sits in is not covered. No structure within 50' is covered. Agreed it makes one wonder. Good luck with your install.


----------



## webie (Jan 19, 2010)

I feel blessed to be old .
 Grand fathered , been burning wood since 1978 in a class A chimney was good then cost me nothing extra now . 
 99.9% dont know what they are looking at if you show them the heating system , But oboy make mention of wood and all the red flags go up !
 I just told them its a gasification boiler ,,,,,,,,,,, ah ok , da


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 19, 2010)

Ins companies get nervous when talking about a wood burning appliance in a shop/garage, etc. Gasoline, etc types of fuel when spilled are bad when the fumes find the wood burning appliance. BOOM That doesn't happen very often, but thats their reasoning. Keep that in mind.


----------



## tire man (Jan 20, 2010)

Here in Nova Scotia, the insurance companies I dealt with have never told me of any "premium" to having a woodboiler in the basement (which most people have).  The problems the insurance companies have are with owb.  They want NO antifreeze (toxic or non toxic) in the plumbing from the boiler to the house for environmental reasons.  The insurance companies also force you to have a backup (elec or oil) in case you can't make it home to make fire.


----------



## pybyr (Jan 20, 2010)

My insurance company asks if you heat with wood, and if you do, your rates are slightly (but not dramatically) higher.

They don't get into details of what device you use to turn the wood into heat.

I am SO happy with my insurance company in every other way (it's a cooperatively owned company so their financial and service motivations are not in tension) that I don't give the slight premium uprate a thought.  I figure that their underwriting data probably does show some higher statistical risk of loss for those who heat with wood (though I think that heating with wood is perfectly safe if the user is careful).


----------



## wantstoburnwood (Jan 23, 2010)

When I started talking wood boiler in my basement last year the insurance company said no. My installer is WETT certified , he contacted the insurance company and they said what he says goes. With no premium increase I am very happy. I don't know how far they go all across Canada but they are Dominion of Canada insurance Company  eh!


----------



## josephrettura@hotmail.com (Jan 23, 2010)

I am a Independant Insurance Agent and I have 9 differnt insurance carriers that I represent for Home Insurance. All of the carriers that I represent do not charge extra or have any problem with the installation or use of any type UL approved (NO HOME MADE UNITS) wood boiler or wood burner provided they are installed and/or inspected by a qualifed licensed installed. Needless to say the unit must be installed to code and must have an back up form of heat to prevent the freezing of the pipes in the home should the wood heat source goes out. 

In any homeowners policy there is an agreement between you with the insurance company that you will do what is necessary to keep your home in good condition and take the steps necessary to protect your home from fire or any other preventable claim.  That being said keep flammables away from your burner, maintain your system, clean your chimney and keep your unit clean.  I am not saying your claim would be denyed should a claim arise, but you dont have to put yourself in a position that the insurance company questions the motive of the claim due to your own laziness or stupidity. 

joe


----------



## Como (Jan 24, 2010)

In a previous life I was an Insurance Broker. Just wondered what the difference was.

As a general comment never assume that Insurance is a logical business, I spent 30 years in the industry....


----------



## josephrettura@hotmail.com (Jan 25, 2010)

NO DIFF. HERE IN PA. THEY HAVE COMBINED THE LICENSE. SO THERE ARE NO MORE "BROKERS" OR "AGENTS" WE ARE ALL THE SAME THE TESTING AND CE IS THE SAME  AND WE ALL HAVE THE SAME AUTHORITY.  NOW WE ARE ALL JUST CALLED AGENTS.  YOU MAY STILL USE THE TERM "BROKER " IF YOU CHOOSE, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ORIGINAL BROKERS LICENSE.  IT DOESNT MEAN ANYTHING JUST SOME PEOPLE DO BECAUSE OF EGO.   i PERSONALLY HAVE BEEN LICENSED FOR 25 YEARS AND HAD AN ORIGINAL BROKERS LICENSE HOWEVER I CALL MYSELF AN AGENT.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, Hell, let's just talk about your Gran Sport


----------



## Como (Jan 25, 2010)

I had to google that.

Have you seen Gran Torino with Clint Eastwood, excellent.


----------



## musclecar joe (Jan 25, 2010)

GS FAN ARE YA? MINE IS A 1965 (1ST YEAR) 75K ORIGINAL MILES. BOUGHT IT FROM ORIGINAL OWNER. DOCUMENTED HISTORY. WILDCAT 445 ENGINE, FACT A/C, FULL FRAME OFF RESTORATION. 2008 BUICK GS NATIONALS CLASS A 1ST PLACE WINNER.  RELIVING MY YOUTH GOING FAST WITH CLASS. IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEE IMAGES GO TO THIS LINK  http://65gs.com/GS_Gallery2/thumbnails.php?album=4&page=10  IF IT WILL NOT OPEN GO TO WWW.65GS.COM THEN TO GALLERY THEN TO PAGE 10.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 25, 2010)

Actually, I was just trying to change the subject since you seemed to be ranting - and yelling while doing so - about something WAY off the OP.

But yer still yelling . . . I'll thank you to stop :blank:


----------



## musclecar joe (Jan 25, 2010)

Not yelling just had cap lock on sorry.


----------

